# NHS certificate of credible coverage - any ideas?



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello!

My new employer has requested a certificate of credible coverage so I can be covered by the employer-provided health insurance.

As I receive medical care from the UK NHS I am not sure of what I could provide as a replacement. I have been offered the option of printing medical records at my doctors but thought I would see if anyone had any ideas??? Surely this must be common for expats from countries that don't tend to have health insurance????

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

never heard of it before, I've certainly never used it, I'm guessing but maybe it's a way that your employer can get lower premiums because it doesn't include past or historic problems?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vanstan said:


> Hello!
> 
> My new employer has requested a certificate of credible coverage so I can be covered by the employer-provided health insurance.
> 
> ...


The NHS does not issue such a thing. The document you are referring to is only issued by private medical insurance companies and can be requested if continuous coverage is required from one private insurance scheme to another to assess claims history.

For larger group schemes this is never required as they are generally set up on a 'medical claims disregarded' basis, but can be requested for smaller schemes or new individual plans where there is a 24 month moratorium (meaning no cover for pre-existing conditions for 24 months).

There is no legal requirement to provide such a document, but it could affect the terms of the coverage you are offered. Let me know if you need any more info.

-


----------

